# rattlysnake



## FERAL ONE (Jul 6, 2011)

and he wasn't happy !!! photo'd then released away from where i work. he was headed toward a spot where our lab techs walk every day. yall be careful out there !!!


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice Timber


----------



## DSGB (Jul 6, 2011)

Cool shots! Neat perspective.


----------



## noggin nocker (Jul 6, 2011)

cool shots of that rattler!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 6, 2011)

Haven't got a means to check EXIF at work, but I sure hope you had bigma on.  Great shots, just a little close for me.

Hoss


----------



## quinn (Jul 6, 2011)

nice one.cudos to you for the relocation!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 6, 2011)

Hoss said:


> Haven't got a means to check EXIF at work, but I sure hope you had bigma on.  Great shots, just a little close for me.
> 
> Hoss



had the 70-200 on hoss . you don't want to see the shots i had to take with the 18-50 !!!


----------



## cornpile (Jul 6, 2011)

Smokin colors and detail.He sure looks like he would take a plug out of you.


----------



## stev (Jul 6, 2011)

Kew.I like snakes


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 6, 2011)

FERAL ONE said:


> had the 70-200 on hoss . you don't want to see the shots i had to take with the 18-50 !!!



Maybe if Nikon comes out with an 800mm I might try for a shot like one of those .  Great shots F1!


----------



## cb3725 (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow, amazing photos!


----------



## mlbfish (Jul 15, 2011)

Great shots, too close for me. I agree with ronfritz, 800mm is as close as I would want to get.


----------



## cre8foru (Jul 16, 2011)

Those are incredible. Im jealous. I'd love to see/photograph a Timber Rattler.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 21, 2011)

Way to go F1 you nailed that one


----------

